# Digital Caliper Issue



## speedre9 (Jun 22, 2016)

Got me a Mititoyo  6 " caliper way back when. I have changed out the battery several times without issue. This time when I changed the battery when I turn it on I get a negative measurement of -1.1280". If I zero it out and press the abs button it sets to zero. When I shut it off and restart it I get the same thing, oh and once in a while it will bounce around between -1.128 to 0.0050. What do you guys think, is it fried or what. I don't know.


----------



## bill stupak (Jun 22, 2016)

I have a 6" Mitu that goes a little wonky about once a year. I usually take it apart and clean with denatured alcohol and it always fixes it. I did read somewhere that you could buy new internals for them though.      Bill


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 22, 2016)

Mitutoyo video on how to reset (or zero out) your caliper. http://www.mitutoyo.com/videos/zero-caliper/


----------



## Holescreek (Jun 22, 2016)

Close the jaws and press the origin button.


----------



## speedre9 (Jun 23, 2016)

According to the Mitutoyo site the reading unit is shot, not only shot but obsolete and no longer available.
Luckily I bought a 12.00" digital Shars unit to replace it. I no longer need the super accuracy of the Mitutoyo brand

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## ARKnack (Jun 25, 2016)

Myself, I never turn off my Mitutoio caliper. I've seen several articles that battery consumption does not change on or off. Which makes since because LCD displays draw negligible power and the electronics are always on to keep the absolute reading value.

One other thing is to use Silver Oxide batteries. Not alkaline batteries. Much longer life. It's been several years since I've changed my battery.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jun 25, 2016)

I have 2 Digital Mits calipers, now I work in a coolant rich environment which plays hell with the non IP65 tools so use only dial calipers now.

They work fine again after they dry out, as noted above the batteries last me a year or more and I use them every day just not inside the machine enclosures where the coolant drips from the top like rain (-:


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 25, 2016)

Mine gets used a lot, and I've never had any issues (knock wood). Still waiting for the original battery to die after 15yrs or so. I clean it well 1-2 a year. Have a HF ir temp gun that has the orig. battery. I swear I've had that thing for 20yrs. Now flashlights, not so much. Mike


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 1, 2016)

Update on the reset video above. I have a Mitutoyo SC-6" P caliper that would always start out at 0.001" until I reset zero, which was a tempory reset. It never seemed to matter how long I held the Zero button it always restarted at 0.001". Finally I read somewhere that you really need to use a paperclip to hold the "Zero" button down (after removing and reinserting the battery). There must be a second level for the Zero button that a paperclip reaches and your finger does not. My caliper has been reset to start out at 0.000" since I used the paper clip!


----------



## Boswell (Jul 8, 2016)

I have several Mitutoyo Calipers that are all Solar powered. They have been working perfectly and I never need to find a battery.  I just with my other battery powered tools could incorporate solar panels


----------



## EmilioG (Jul 9, 2016)

I had some issues with my 8"digital Mitutoyo until I demagnetized it. All is well now.
Same battery for two years now.  I  will remove the battery for storage though.


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 9, 2016)

Sorry,
I like my verniers.
Yep, sometimes I gotta squint. 
But, they always work.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bamban (Jul 9, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> Sorry,
> I like my verniers.
> Yep, sometimes I gotta squint.
> But, they always work.
> ...



You probably still have your slide rule like I do... cheers.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 10, 2016)

I USE an abacus and stone chisel.


----------

